# 2012 Orbea Orca shifting issues



## veloci1

My wife just received a 2012 Orca Silver in order to replace her 2007. It is a beauty. It is matte black with silver lettering. We moved her 2011 11 speed campy over the new frame. But, the routing on the chain stays has a lot of sharp turns. The shifting is not bad, but, not close to what it used to feel like on her 2007 orca.

Does anyone have any tricks in order to get the shifting sharper?

They feel slow.

Let me know.


----------



## rcharrette

*Gore Cables*

Step one, are you using Gore Cables? The 2011/2012 frames are designed for these shift cables. 
Were is the bend to sharp? Maybe a pic would help.


----------



## veloci1

her is a picture. i know the Campy 11 speed is touchy when it comes to bends. though this bend is not sharler than at the handlebars, i think it is the combination of bends that makes the shifting slow.


----------



## cendres

veloci1: Were you able to resolve the shifting issues?


----------



## Orbea-USA

Yes, I am interested also. Did you get it resolved. At least one of our employees in house runs the Campy 11 speed with zero issues. Email me at [email protected] if you need help resolving this issue.
Thanks
Frank W


----------



## bikerjulio

That frame fitting appears to create more angles than necessary. Why not straighter?


----------



## RanGer498

Any updates ?


----------



## OHroadie

Just a follow up to this. I bypassed the chainstay guide (that is in the picture above)for a straight shot to the cable stop. That smoothed out the shifting considerably. It doesn't look as pretty on tucked under the frame but the shifting is much better.


----------

